# Is this flagmount King?



## magic104 (5 December 2008)

Aginst this link is a photo titled Flagmount King
http://www.jumphigher.net/stud.html
Along with a comment Flagmount King at home in Ireland in 2000.  He is a great looking horse at age 19.

So is this him?


----------



## no_no_nanette (5 December 2008)

Well, one of these two pics is wrong .... and the showjumping one appears in All Breed and the Sport Horse Breed Database for Flagmount King (doesn't necessarily mean that it IS him, but surprising if its not given that its a competition photo); the one with the stallion stood up facing away from the camera doesn't allow us to see if he has the same star - but for sure he doesn't have 2 white stockings, so unless they have dyed one front leg, then there's an issue of identity!!!
Edited to say : Must be having a senior moment (or just as blind as a bat!!) - another look and I can see that in the SJ pic he's actually wearing white overreach boots, DUH!!!  So the mystery remains .....


----------



## magic104 (5 December 2008)

he's actually wearing white overreach boots

Exactly I already checked that one out !!  It just seems a bit odd &amp; dont mean to be a snob but the background looks a bit run down for such a famous stallion!


----------



## no_no_nanette (6 December 2008)

I think that the rather scruffy surrounds are not necessarily totally untypical - the Irish are very good at spotting (and sometimes acquiring) stallions who have been superb performers, but are maybe getting very ancient or have fallen very out of fashion, and therefore can be offered at "bargain" stud rates.  I have two examples of this - one of Flagmount King, in fact - two ISH mares that I have bought whose breeders have both used (in one case) Flagmount King and in the other Able Albert when they were old and cheap (!!!) - the breeders themselves being small farmers who bred a few horses on the side, and knew a good opportunity when they saw one!

The most worrying thing is that without being able to see this guy's head properly, it really is impossible to say if it really is him.  Do you know where this was taken?  He is the sire of my ISH mare's dam, bred by a small farmer in Co. Monaghan, and I don't think that he would have travelled far to put his mare in foal, so he must have been standing somewhere in that region???

PS I should say that our yard probably wouldn't look a great deal better than this, although it is just having a repaint and tidy up at the moment ......


----------



## Foxford (6 December 2008)

Difficult to tell - what a weird picture! He is my horses grandsire. I'm sure he is licensed/registered etc. Maybe there is some official information on where he is standing.


----------



## eventrider23 (6 December 2008)

I would say, on looking closely that yes it is the same horse as the sock on the left fore ends at the same spot and you can just see through the poles of the fence that they both in fact have the same sock on the right hind.


----------



## JanetGeorge (6 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Difficult to tell - what a weird picture! He is my horses grandsire. I'm sure he is licensed/registered etc. Maybe there is some official information on where he is standing. 

[/ QUOTE ]

He's a very old lad now - 27 years old.  But as far as I am aware he IS still alive and standing in Co. Kilkenny - see http://www.irishdraught.ie/index.php/General/Flagmount-King-RID-747.html


----------



## Swallow00 (25 August 2010)

Yes, that photograph is Flagmount King at home in Co. Kilkenny.    




magic104 said:



			Aginst this link is a photo titled Flagmount King
http://www.jumphigher.net/stud.html
Along with a comment Flagmount King at home in Ireland in 2000.  He is a great looking horse at age 19.

So is this him?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bryngelenponies (25 August 2010)

The picture of him jumping is definitely flagmount king, my friend used to own him and she has that pic of him in her tack room.


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (25 August 2010)

Oh wow, Flagmount King is my 4 years old father! xx


----------



## bryngelenponies (25 August 2010)

Blue_Harriet_&_Flynn's_mum said:



			Oh wow, Flagmount King is my 4 years old father! xx
		
Click to expand...

Oh lovely- my friend sold him on but travelled down to the south of ireland to buy his foals for themselves. They now have two of his progeny and they have wonderful temperaments. Is your mare in your sig?


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (25 August 2010)

Its the chestnut gelding in my sig, he is adorable, the nicest natured horse ive never known, I bought him after he didnt sell in an auction in Yorkshire last spring as a rising 3 year old.  His mum was Ballycornane Girl but ive never been able to find out any information on her.  His breeders are down as Messrs Flynn and Gahan in Ireland? xx


----------



## bryngelenponies (25 August 2010)

Blue_Harriet_&_Flynn's_mum said:



			Its the chestnut gelding in my sig, he is adorable, the nicest natured horse ive never known, I bought him after he didnt sell in an auction in Yorkshire last spring as a rising 3 year old.  His mum was Ballycornane Girl but ive never been able to find out any information on her.  His breeders are down as Messrs Flynn and Gahan in Ireland? xx
		
Click to expand...

What breed was your gelding's dam? I'm not sure whether those are the breeders that stood flagmount king (would have to ask friend) but I know that they also bred irish sports horses, that's what my friends bought from them.


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (25 August 2010)

She was Registered Irish Draught same as Flagmount King.  My boy, Flagmount Flynn, has very unusual markings too, his photo on my sig doesnt show it that well but he's chestnut with a very light flaxen mane and tail and black spots!! xx


----------



## Simsar (25 August 2010)

Blue_Harriet_&_Flynn's_mum said:



			Its the chestnut gelding in my sig, he is adorable, the nicest natured horse ive never known, I bought him after he didnt sell in an auction in Yorkshire last spring as a rising 3 year old.  His mum was Ballycornane Girl but ive never been able to find out any information on her.  His breeders are down as Messrs Flynn and Gahan in Ireland? xx
		
Click to expand...

Try this link it has some info on her and her progeny
http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?op=tree&index=ballycornane_girl&gens=5
Hope this helps


----------



## magic104 (25 August 2010)

Simsar said:



			Try this link it has some info on her and her progeny
http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?op=tree&index=ballycornane_girl&gens=5
Hope this helps
		
Click to expand...

As does http://www.irishsporthorse.com/_fileupload/publications/Marebk06.pdf and
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10646872


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (25 August 2010)

Thanks Simsar and Magic, thats fab, i'll have a look xx


----------



## Swallow00 (25 August 2010)

Attached is a photo of my 4 year old Flagmount King mare (that is if I correctly loaded photo properly).  I broke her late as a three year old and left her off until this week for her to finish growing and maturing.  





Blue_Harriet_&_Flynn's_mum said:



			Oh wow, Flagmount King is my 4 years old father! xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Swallow00 (26 August 2010)

Photo of my mare



Swallow00 said:



			Attached is a photo of my 4 year old Flagmount King mare (that is if I correctly loaded photo properly).  I broke her late as a three year old and left her off until this week for her to finish growing and maturing.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (26 August 2010)

Ooh hope you can upload a pic, i'd love to see her.  Ive found my boy has a full brother when I was looking on Ballycornane's progeny, he was born in 2005 the year before mine.  Ive tried looking for him by his registration number but cant find any trace of him, any ideas anyone?, i'd love to find him.  Many thanks xx


----------



## nijinsky (26 August 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of my Flagmount King 9yo mare:


----------



## Swallow00 (26 August 2010)

Did you try emailing the Irish Horse Board, I'm sure they would give you information as to where your horse full brother is once they know you are trying to trace progeny and their achievements.  If not they should give you the horse full registered name and you can work from there.  They were very helpful to me a number of years back and I found out that one of my horses was registered under a new owner and living in the UK.  Hopefully the photo of my mare will attach this time.






Blue_Harriet_&_Flynn's_mum said:



			Ooh hope you can upload a pic, i'd love to see her.  Ive found my boy has a full brother when I was looking on Ballycornane's progeny, he was born in 2005 the year before mine.  Ive tried looking for him by his registration number but cant find any trace of him, any ideas anyone?, i'd love to find him.  Many thanks xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Swallow00 (26 August 2010)

The breeders are listed as the current owners but if they sold on this 2005 horse they will be able to tell you who has him and where he is.  The breeder/owners address is as follows as per the Irish Horse Board: Messrs Flynn & Gahan, Kellistown, Rathoe, Co Carlow, Ireland.  I'm sure they will be more than delighted to hear from you.




Blue_Harriet_&_Flynn's_mum said:



			Ooh hope you can upload a pic, i'd love to see her.  Ive found my boy has a full brother when I was looking on Ballycornane's progeny, he was born in 2005 the year before mine.  Ive tried looking for him by his registration number but cant find any trace of him, any ideas anyone?, i'd love to find him.  Many thanks xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sam888 (25 January 2012)

Flynn & Piri's Mum said:



			Ooh hope you can upload a pic, i'd love to see her.  Ive found my boy has a full brother when I was looking on Ballycornane's progeny, he was born in 2005 the year before mine.  Ive tried looking for him by his registration number but cant find any trace of him, any ideas anyone?, i'd love to find him.  Many thanks xx
		
Click to expand...

I HAVE YOUR BOYS FULL BROTHER!! Have had him for a year best horse ever,post back if you would like more info
x


----------



## xxMozlarxx (13 February 2012)

I have a Flagmount King grandson and he has the identical one White sock


----------



## merrypath (19 February 2012)

There is very good Flagmount King frozen semen in the US. A young Flagmount King son was just approved in Australia. PatO


----------



## Larapetrie (23 December 2013)

Hi I have a gelding out it flagmount king and Megan's dreamer, he is 8yrs old and looks like his dad, he is bay with a white star. I bought him earlier this year and would love to get information on his background. I know a girl called Ruth brought him over from Ireland  to fife, St. Andrews as a foal and his name was Gordon any info appreciated .


----------



## WindyStacks (2 June 2014)

I have flagmount king's son and he's the spitting image of his daddy.


----------

